
New Twitter has Gist Support - vamsee
http://thechangelog.com/post/1138803213/new-twitter-with-gist-support
======
lunchbox
I'm skeptical.

Twitter's beauty resides in its 140-char limit: authors of Tweets don't feel
burdened to write long messages, and readers know the messages will always be
short and sweet. Sure, authors can circumvent this limit by linking to blog
posts, but followers hate clicking on links so there's a disincentive to do
so.

With these new changes, Twitter is making it easier for readers to visit
linked content, but they're also making it easier for Tweet authors to be more
verbose. Before, I had to painstakingly craft my 140-char message; but now if
I'm having trouble doing that, I can just use the Tweet as a title and write
my full message in an embedded text box. But isn't this just reinventing the
blog?

~~~
balac
"but followers hate clicking on links"

Can you qualify this statement? I don't hate clicking on links.

~~~
daleharvey
I cant bring up the exact stats right now, but everything I have seen would
suggest the same, if I remember off the top of my head 2 things with a
reasonably large reach on twitter ( between 100,000 and 1,000,000) had around
0.5% clickthrough rates, that struck me as tiny.

~~~
Wilfred
That would seem to be consistent with the statistics of users with less
followers: [http://twitterfacts.blogspot.com/2008/06/tweetburner-
clickth...](http://twitterfacts.blogspot.com/2008/06/tweetburner-clickthrough-
rates.html)

However I would consider clickthrough rates to be a poorly suited metric for
Twitter. If you're not using Twitter to just follow your friends then your
typical use case is just dipping in and reading some tweets when you have the
time (the 'fire hose' model). Having one million followers does not mean that
one million people will read a given tweet.

------
fizx
Any other things people want in the right panel?

~~~
dschobel
3rd party plugins so that I can get evernote or snaptic or remember the milk
or whatever third party content to display in there.

there are a million and one public custom data sources, don't let us be
constrained by the ones you bless.

or if you don't want to deal with the security headaches, just allow a
standard way for 3rd parties to inform twitter that their content is
#newtwitter friendly and allow it to display formatted text.

basically, instead of using twitter through all of those sites, I just want to
go to twitter and have all my content there and not be redirected all over the
web (or at least have the option).

and 'lest I sound too demanding, great work and congratulations :)

~~~
thwarted
_basically, instead of using twitter through all of those sites, I just want
to go to twitter and have all my content there and not be redirected all over
the web (or at least have the option)._

Just what we need, a new, centralized portal website. Oh, that reminds me, I
need to go add some widgets to my iGoogle page.

~~~
dschobel
a portal comprised 100% of content that my friends recommend? yes please!

------
wccrawford
I'd like to think that if I ever created something like Twitter, I'd do cool
things like this, too.

I hope they keep it up.

~~~
johnglasgow
When you do...Please don't crush your developer community.

~~~
fizx
Where's the crushing?

------
zbanks
I guess it makes it easier to fit crazy programs into a single tweet ;-)

------
basicxman
As much as this pleasures every software-engineer-neuron in my brain, this
kills what's so great about Twitter - it's brevity.

Twitter + Tumblr/Facebook Angst = #NewTwitter = #FailTwitter :(

